# Crystal Meth~



## OxyKitten (Feb 8, 2012)

I Purchased A Point For $15 Today & Laced A Little More Than A Gram Of Hydro. While The Marijuana Was Wearing Thin In Effects, I Could Really Feel The Euphoric Sensation Of Meth. Is It Worth Doing Again? Or Will That Only Push Me One Step Closer To A Nasty Road?


----------



## Blaze Master (Feb 8, 2012)

wow $15 for a point of meth, where i live its $5. not that i do meth


----------



## SCARHOLE (Feb 8, 2012)

Speed is the devils crack.
Shit will leave your life in ruins!
An make your buds taste like glue.


----------



## TheHaze (Feb 8, 2012)

I would just google faces of meth and after that if you still want to do it I say go for it!


----------



## Kush70 (Feb 8, 2012)

one member to another Dont do Meth !

your a fool to fuck with it, it Will ruin your life physically,mentally and otherwise maybe not today maybe not tomorrow but it will


----------



## JustCoasting (Feb 8, 2012)

God Girl. Go For Counselling Before You Get Into That Stuff. If You Like It Then I Hope You Like Flat Hanging Titties...


----------



## Filthy Phil (Feb 8, 2012)

No man...meth is horrible horrible shit. I know plenty of people who have had it seriously negatively impact their life. Its easy to get caught up in, very easy. My advice would be to completely stay away from it, and stay away from people who use it. Most would agree that there is nothing Hitler accomplished that did good for others...you do know hitler ordered the advanced design we call crystal meth right? How do you think the SS marched to Russia so fast through the snow?


----------



## missnu (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah...don't do it... Of course it is nice...that is why it destroys people's lives.


----------



## afrawfraw (Feb 8, 2012)

I rather enjoy tweekers. They will do ANYTHING for twenty bucks, which can get very entertaining.


----------



## UncleBuck (Feb 8, 2012)

lol, meth.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 8, 2012)

I have a best friend looking at 25 to life because of that shit.
Run away from it as fast as you can.


----------



## JustCoasting (Feb 8, 2012)

afrawfraw said:


> I rather enjoy tweekers. They will do ANYTHING for twenty bucks, which can get very entertaining.


Forget what I wrote. Where are you, by the way?


----------



## Kush70 (Feb 8, 2012)

heres a few great pics for you of the effects of meth

enjoy !

View attachment 2046940


----------



## grobofotwanky (Feb 8, 2012)

It deeply troubles me when people turn to ice. Really horrible stuff. Stick with the green or get ready to live a fucked up life.


----------



## Fatty420 (Feb 8, 2012)

It's not worth it, its one of the worst drugs out there, my town is full of those "walkers", that's what I call them, walking around town high on meth with no sleep for 5-6 days (reminds me of the zombies on Call of Duty: Black Ops)


----------



## WaxxyNuggets (Feb 8, 2012)

Fatty420 said:


> It's not worth it, its one of the worst drugs out there, my town is full of those "walkers", that's what I call them, walking around town high on meth with no sleep for 5-6 days (reminds me of the zombies on Call of Duty: Black Ops)


2am at walmart, get the ray gun!


----------



## OxyKitten (Feb 9, 2012)

Those Pictures Did The Job! D: Fuck Meth, And I Have No Idea Why This Is In "Introduce Yourself"? Lol. I Saw Faces Of Meth, And Fuck...


----------



## THE PUMPKINHEAD (Feb 9, 2012)

OxyKitten said:


> Those Pictures Did The Job! D: Fuck Meth, And I Have No Idea Why This Is In "Introduce Yourself"? Lol. I Saw Faces Of Meth, And Fuck...


METH IS NO JOKE!!!! I speak with experience,it FUCKED MY LIFE!!


----------



## cannabis420420 (Feb 9, 2012)

meth is one hell of a drug indeed yes


----------



## squarepush3r (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## nug thug (Feb 9, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> lol, meth.


damn dude, my thoughts exactly 

like really, I always thought meth was one of those things where it's like, "shit, do you really even have to ask?"


----------



## cannabis420420 (Feb 9, 2012)

roll them bowls lol


----------



## thump easy (Feb 9, 2012)

that shit is bad man my friend usto say im an ugly guy but i have slept with over 400 women thank god for meth hores lolz and he is like 360 and black chorcoal black and he wasnt kidding lolz he was on a radio show that guy who doesnt want men to get married and talk down on women i forgot his name.. but if you see my elementry jr friend i think he will scare you straight plus his penis is black but it aint big at all hahahaha


----------



## squarepush3r (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## loophole68 (Feb 12, 2012)

Y go for synthetic stuff, when you got some of natures finest stuff....
Take it or leave it but as a community I see many good posts...


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 12, 2012)

Oh my god,
What the fuck.

Stop it.
No.
Don't.
No more.
For real.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 12, 2012)

squarepush3r said:


>


Every time I look at it I laugh


----------



## loophole68 (Feb 13, 2012)

some thing else from the funny side...
[video=youtube;LsVu8RttL4Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsVu8RttL4Q[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;zDd3KdzDWX4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDd3KdzDWX4[/video]


----------



## sodalite (Feb 13, 2012)

whatever bro keep that meth shit to yourself. maybe you need a little pain in your life before you learn. perhaps the loosing of friends (dead) or family don't wish to see you. a little incarceration. some pain and anguish is usually good for a motivator. then again once your hooked there is only one motivator. and all those things you said you would never do for drugs.. once you catch a good habbit you will e doing them stealing from anyone, robbing people, paranoia, loss of health, your not going to get laid so forget about it. you may be turning triks though. yea you may now but 2 years down the rd  lol. i just had an ex girlfriend from 12-14 years back go to jail for meth she used to be beautifull every guy wanted her bad. now she has no teeth and looks like living hell. she is only 30. and if not for that shit would still be beautifull fuck meth and the rest of those drugs in that catagory. sorry to ramble. i wish you luck and don't say this to hurt you in any way. i don't wish that stuff on anyone. be safe be good to yourself.


----------



## jela10 (Feb 15, 2012)

Meth....The fountain of youth..I thought I could control it too. Then came the voices.....and they don't stop.....and no one's there. Stop while you still have friends....they are the first to disappear....your rep will be shot with family/friends forever.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 16, 2012)

Meths no good.

And you seem like a kid, like when you were drunk you did,
don't do it.


----------



## ekofux (Feb 16, 2012)

I'd lay off the Oxys while you're at it, too. From a person who's life and family have been shattered from it. I used to have a sister and thanks to that stuff I'll never get to see her again.

Also yeah meth. Don't do it.


----------



## sodalite (Feb 17, 2012)

ekofux sorry to hear that. herion and meth has taken it's toll on my community as well. good friends became theives good looking girls lost their teeth. many in jail or prison, and some of my best friends growing up died way before their time. it's sad beyond all measure, i wish that upon nobody. good luck to the originol poster if you keep it up you are in for some hell. i have seen it too much in the last ten years or so. i hate to see it any more.


----------



## RobotBoy (Feb 17, 2012)

fuck that shite mate!


----------



## mak (Feb 17, 2012)

addiction doesnt just ruin your life,but also those around you.loved ones,weather it be real close friends,or family.

you hurt all the little ones that look up to you,the ones that your suppose to set a good example for.

plus it isnt classy lol


----------



## shannonball (Feb 17, 2012)

way too much experience here with meth...no i don't I do it (i know what its made of and who manufactures it, other meth heads)...but I grew up in missouri in franklin county where it was the meth capital of the world at one time. saw so many lives ruined in a short amount of time that i can't count them all. Not just ruined but actually destroyed. Google photo's of meth users and you'll see what you'll look like within a year of doing it. If you like sores, rotten/falling out teeth, brain disorders, paranoia, not being able to sleep or eat, losing your friends, family and eventually your life...then you should jump onto the meth train now. Please report back and let us know how fucked up your life became because you thought meth was something you could control...you can't!


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 27, 2012)

SCARHOLE said:


> Speed is the devils crack.
> Shit will leave your life in ruins!
> An make your buds taste like glue.




My Little broher is dying.
Fuckn Meth killed him
The right side of his hearts is dead.
With medicine they give him 6 monthes to live.
But he cant afford there medicine.

Guess they may send him home to die today.
He wrote me a letter last week.

It was the saddest thing ive ever read. All I can do is cry.
said his hands are black with gange green an stink cause his heart couldnt circulate the blood.
The pain was unbearable an he as going to kill himself cause the Dr woulnt even look at them.
He told me he wished I lived in colorado still, an begged me to visit him soon.
Dam it may be too late..

I cant believe he did this to him self an his daughter
Shes 11, This has to be killin her.
I hope she comes to live with me when he dies. 
Cause if her junkie mom gets her shes in for a hard life...

iT DISTURBES ME A DR CAN SEE THAT HIS HANDS AN FEET ARE FUCKED AN SEND HIM AWAY FROM THE ER 11 TIMES THIS MONTH.
They wouldnt treat their dog like they have treated my brother.
Makes me want to hurt pussy drs realy bad.
Dont tell your dr you use drugs, they will not help you.
They send you home to die in AGONY.


----------

